# Berlin 1/6



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Made it out to berlin on saturday..Fished out in 20 1/2 fow. just north of the road bed. for the afternoon bite Had 3 hits on a jiggn rap tipped w whole small minnows. Slow for us.. but it took quite some time gettin out on the ice.. with the 15 inchs of snow that was on it.. need more guys out there to make a trail. ice was 6 inchs of good ice..north of the road bed.. and good clear solid ice 4 inchs south of the roadbed. im not sure if the storm that came through slowed things up a bit. but it was a lil slower than norm.. im sure with steadier weather conditions this lake will be only getting better. it will turn on like a light switch.. Stopped at at A&C tackle as usual to get minnows and a fishing report. Chuck (Slick75) Will get ya in the right direction and what to use. A lot of reports come in to his bait shop that never make the website. Chuck plowed the parking lot at the bait shop.. made it easy to get in and out with my 2 wheel drive truck. Then i had a heck of a time gettin down to the lake on Paul Rd. (the old roadbed) after fishn i got back to my truck expecting a rough time to get out.. and Chuck plowed the whole road from 224 down paul rd to the ice and he even plowed the parking lot down there too.. So its very accessable now.. very nice of you to do that chuck. i dont even think the county or state would ever do that. Thanks again and ill be up there again later this week. hope we can get more guys out there to make a trail. and the walk a lil easier


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

if your looking for a ice rod.. picked up a brand new berkley rod for 5$ A&C got a box full of ice rods and combos for cheap.. gotta check em out.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

What and where is a&c?...............thanks


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

a&c is the bait shop on rt 224 i stoped there today and got my minnows there to. it was nice of him to plow the roadbed and parking lot out. adam i fished the same plce you did today i got one cat fish about 18in marked some fish but not like the other day.there is a path out to there now there was some guys that fished today no one was doing any good


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Chuck is set up 4 sure!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

It was slow today but was a nice day to be out. Even though it was cold, the lack of wind and abundance of sunshine made it very tolerable.

If you want to get in shape, this was the place to be as trekking through the snow resulted in burning some serious calories.

I burned alot of calories jigging as well with only one spike for the effort.

Nice to meet leadcorebean, fish4eye, fishhunter24, and a few other lurkers (c'mon on guys you know you want to join).

As freakofnature stated it was nice of Chuck at the Baitshop to plow the access road.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

ill be up there tomorrow. if i do anygood ill post back when i get home. anyone else gonna be out?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Chuck is a good dude, plan 2 be there mon. w/ bells on!.!.!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

you guys going out there tommorw make sure you have waterproof boots when you drill a hole today the water was coming running out there was times i was standing in 2 ins of water. it was nice meeting everyone that i met out there today. good luck tommrow be safe mike


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

glad to hearChuck cleared the road.Brotherin law went sat and was afraid of getting stuck with 2 wheel drive.We didnt want to try it sun and now I wish we would have good luck and be safe will be there soon


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Only at A&C Tackle...


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

If the state doesn't clear the bonner road ramp soon I will do that also


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Slow 2 day, fished from 9-3, caught 1-15" eye,1-10" crappie, 2 cigars, headin 2 north end of skeeter tues., w/ lovin life,fishhunter24, will post how we did, ice cond...


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Real slow for me also. Ended up with 1 perch 2 crappie and my first eye through the ice. Kinda small, about 13 in. but still fun. Thanks to chuck for all the new gear and fishing info. Lemmy know how u do tomorrow smallie. Gl and be safe.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

We were there sat. morning. Was that you freak north of us we were in the 2 shantys butted together?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

yea that was me north of you guys.. we didnt do any good..


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll have to see about getting a OGF flag to put up so I can communicate with people on the water. Sharing info is a great thing, maybe have better results with more info sharing just like on the site. Unless i get to talk to people in person while i'm there I have to wait to get home to the pc to share info. Dave


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Me & lovin life fished north end, out from lindas tues. Drilled alot of holes, ice was 7-10" of good ice, We both got acouple small perch,each had 4 crappie 2 keep, i caught 1=eye @ 13" & bagged a nice 18" eye(biggest one 4 me through the ice this year!!!) fished from 11-8. Kinda slow, but fight from 18"r made the trip worth it 4 me! Might hit it up this sat...


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

how many fow was best for you guys?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

9-10fow...


----------

